# Goose Call Necklace??



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I was talking to the Avery Rep a week or two ago and he had on this kick azz goose call necklace and said a guy in south dakota makes em. And I can't remember who it was, they look awesome and I wanted one. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Brian Hanson of Heartland Calls


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Foiles has them as well.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

you talking bout for your wife?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

im sure he isnt. I believe brian hanson is making these mini-call lanyards with tiny shortreeds turned out of acrylic. They are swayze. I need one.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Brian is making them, we sold the shizzz out of them at game fair.


----------

